# Maison Kirsch - Luxemburg - 2011



## OsFa.nl (Aug 1, 2012)

First of all, sorry for my retro-posting. I have some location I want to share with you guys. It also gives you some idea of my "style" (old retro film types as post-processing).

Maison Kirsch:
A rare gem in Urbex, not trashed, no paint, still full of authentic details and furniture. Nobody really knows the story behind this location. What is the history, how long it's empty?

All I know it was of a wealthy family due to all the liquor and type of clothing that still remains... (oh if you ever go there DO NOT OPEN THE BOTTLES, I did and I really had to fight myself to keep my lunch inside!)... There is a beautifull wedding dress hanging in the closest... couldn't take a good picture because the slightest movement in air caused some tearing in the fabric.

Went in full ninja style (very small window with broken glass) only to find out there was a door open aprox 10 feet further.

Nice detail: the most recent entry in the cashiersbook and most recent letter both dated around 1956...

Oh... sorry for the last picture... we had to go formal 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12


----------



## mookster (Aug 1, 2012)

Sublime....


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 1, 2012)

*Excellent! Lovin that corridor shot...*


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 1, 2012)

Like it a lot!


----------



## heeftmeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Wonderfull serie Osfa.. awesome tones. That lastone with Geert is wonderfull


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 1, 2012)

lovely.these sort of places amaze me


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful set Osfa and another reason Euro UE has so much to offer....


----------



## sonyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Superb shots, love the place!


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 1, 2012)

superb - thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

HO HO holy crap, look at those photos! 
Stunning work. Just beautiful. 
Thank you so much for even sharing these!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm lost for words, well and truly! Fantastic shots, cheers for posting these up!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great looking find.


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 2, 2012)

amazing very nice work. some great photos.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 2, 2012)

Stunning location,pictures and style, i like a lot.


----------



## eggbox (Aug 2, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Excellent! Lovin that corridor shot...*


Too true; the cobwebs a mysterious old door ...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

I like that a lot! Well done!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful find & photos !


----------



## pumice (Aug 2, 2012)

That is top drawer. Brilliant pictures. I loved it.


----------



## cogito (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a near identical photo to #6, the major difference being that I'm in the shot facing the door. 

Naked. 

Good set though! I'm liking the close ups particularly.


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

cogito said:


> I have a near identical photo to #6, the major difference being that I'm in the shot facing the door.
> 
> Naked.
> 
> Good set though! I'm liking the close ups particularly.



 aaaaaawkwaaaaaaard


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

echo everyone else ,,stunning place and even better pics ,,,loveliness


----------



## cogito (Aug 3, 2012)

OsFa.nl said:


> aaaaaawkwaaaaaaard



Not really. I did that in 5 countries that week


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

cogito said:


> Not really. I did that in 5 countries that week



Like I said...

 aaaaaawkwaaaaaaard 

What will happen you think when I walk into an urbex location... finding a naked urbexer?? (remember... go a maglite 5d)..


oh wait: you m/f??


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

just stunning...love it..


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wowness !!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 5, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Beautiful set Osfa and another reason Euro UE has so much to offer....



I couldn't agree more with both of P7's sentiments here


----------

